# Comment n'utiliser FaceTime qu'avec le WiFi



## PDD (19 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous, ma question est simple, comment utiliser FaceTime sur un Iphone en utilisant uniquement le WiFi donc pour utiliser sans frais son Iphone. Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2016)

Réglages, puis Réseau cellulaire et scroller vers le bas jusqu'à trouver l'application FaceTime en dessous de "Utiliser les donnees cellulaires pour:" et décocher.

De cette facon FaceTime ne fonctionne plus via les données cellulaires et a donc besoin d'un réseau WiFi


----------



## PDD (19 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Réglages, puis Réseau cellulaire et scroller vers le bas jusqu'à trouver l'application FaceTime en dessous de "Utiliser les donnees cellulaires pour:" et décocher.
> 
> De cette facon FaceTime ne fonctionne plus via les données cellulaires et a donc besoin d'un réseau WiFi


merci c est fait.


----------

